# 2009 FFF Gulf Coast Expo - May 16-17, Lake Charles, LA



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

Flyfishers and other anglers from Texas to western Florida will get a rare treat when four pioneers in the sport of fly fishing visit Lake Charles, Louisiana, the middle of May. <BR minmax_bound="true"><BR minmax_bound="true">Tarpon pioneer Stu Apte; author and casting specialist Nick Curcione; fly tying innovator Bob Popovics; and women's fishing specialist Wanda Taylor will headline when the Gulf Coast Council of the Federation of Fly Fishers (FFF) hold their third annual Gulf Coast Expo, Saturday and Sunday, May 16 and 17, at the Lake Charles Civic Center. <BR minmax_bound="true"><BR minmax_bound="true">Open to the public, the Expo features a wide array of vendors, rod builders, guides, fly tiers, and conservation organizations. There are dozens of free seminars about species, tactics, fly tying, equipment, and fishing destinations. Beginners, including kids, will get an opportunity to tie their first flies. Rod vendors will setup to allow attendees to test cast various fly rods. There are also hands-on, limited-class-size workshops available, some at no cost and others for a nominal fee. <BR minmax_bound="true"><BR minmax_bound="true">Show hours are 8:30 a.m.- 4:30 p.m. on Saturday, May 16, and 8:30 a.m. - 4:00 p.m. on Sunday, May 17. Admission is $10 for individuals or families, and is good for both days. Active Military are free. Parking is also free. Some workshops are free, and others available for a nominal fee. In addition, the Expo will host a Crawfish Boil on Friday evening, and a "Cajun Feast" banquet on Saturday night. Each of these has an additional cost. Both events are open to the public as well. <BR minmax_bound="true"><BR minmax_bound="true">The Expo is the GCC's only fundraising event. The proceeds from the Expo help fund their educational and conservation activities. <BR minmax_bound="true"><BR minmax_bound="true">For complete information, or to register, visit the Gulf Coast FFF website at www.gulfcoastfff.org or call Buzzy Burns at (228) 860-2132.


----------

